# Could not sign in under original name



## surfnfishr (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't know who to contact. I've been a member for years and I could not reset my password using my original name or email.. I had to create a new account thus loosing all records of previous posts and personal messages. 

Me no happy...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pm sent


----------

